# New BIG SCARY NEWS: The latest, plus interviews with Danny Trejo and Malcolm McDowell



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

The latest BIG SCARY NEWS is now online!

Episode 12: All the latest news, plus exclusive interviews with Danny Trejo and Malcolm McDowell. It's the most informative 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Be sure to check it out:

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------

